# Any action @ Stoney Creek lately ?



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Hey- all you guys already lost! I just finished marinating the minnows. (Secret Formula) You should see the size of the pike bait I got! It will probably scare the fish away. Couldn't find anything small. 
Stubby, we'll probably have to use what we catch for tip-ups? Bought 0.5 dozen, probably can use only 3-4 realistically unless we try the big lake.

Young Steve- Thanks for the tip. Do you think you are going to be out there? If I hit the big lake I would like to try it in the PM. I will look for the streamers.

Hey Byron- So how did you do tonight? My idea is to fish the AM on the middle lake and then come on over and join you guys for the jumbo crappies in the PM. Are you bringing your green shanty?

Walleye Mike- I assume the ice conditions were alright. Should we leave the power auger behind. Hope to see ya out there. I have to go rig up some tackle with the advice form Young Steve. Can't wait to see your toy.

Stubby, bring your latern and some kielbasa. hehe. All this work catching jumbos tomorrow is going to make me sore. Bring your radio too. This way no matter where we are at I can always tell the other guys the bite is on.

So how does that sound Joe and Rick? I think Joe emailed me and said you will be out a bit later Rick. We will start a bucket for you. hehe

This is my plan AM on the middle and PM On the Big. Unless you guys have any other suggestions, or the bite is so good we wouldn't dare leave. I know Rick likes the middle. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Young Steve- I know exactly what you are talking about. My 2 yr old boy has the same thing. I haven't been able to get him out on the ice yet. Lately the days that I have been able to go have been way too cold. The middle lake would be perfect for the little ones. Pretty consistent action to keep their attention. I have had him out on the boat. He really liked that. Some of the silver bass really bent the rod. I grew up Downriver (Trenton-Grosse Isle). Have some great Honey Holes for Walleye.

Stubby has been fishing the Detroit River for probably 40 years. If you head on down there for the Walleye run this spring let me know.

Alot of people don't know that the walleye fishing down on the river is tremendous all summer. They kind of phase out after the Edison run. Nothing to limit out pretty consistently all summer.

Anyway, I appreciate the advice for the crappies. Thanks!!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Plan on going at least Sunday afternoon,and maybe a few hours in the morning.Let me know how you guys did on sat. Who's all going Sunday?


----------



## rick adams (Jan 19, 2001)

I'm going to be in my spot in the morning! Got there this afternoon just as everyone left. Caught 4 fish and got called home. Didn't hear any radio chatter. How did you boys do?Thanks for drilling all the holes but they were in the wrong spot!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Fished main lake @ Stoney Creek today.
Fished from 10:00 til 6:45. seven small (7") perch before 2:30. moved to another spot. between 3:00 and 6:45 between Byron & I we took 6 - 13" crappie and two 9" perch.
Think I'll head back out Sunday around 2:30 - 3:00. Will report.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Went out with jpollman this evening on the main lake off Eastwood. Sat with him in his shanty, not mine (too much wind). I caught 4 13" crappies and two 10", and a couple smaller perch. I'll be back out there off of eastwood beach tomorrow afternoon from 2:30-6:30 in my shanty or jpollman's. I'll try to bring my radios, channel 5.

Good luck,
Byron


----------



## rick adams (Jan 19, 2001)

Had to laugh! Yesterday as I was hitting the ice, 2 guys were leaving. One of them was crabbing," I thought there was 12" crappie in this lake by the way everyone was talking,there aint S#@%*." Pay attention boys, these guys HAVE told you where and when. You just have to follow instructions!
I guess I can't enter my whopping 26"s of bluegill! No-one to second them so I ate em!
Hey BRyon an JP, How many times did you 2 jump on them to get 13"? Well I gave you all a chance/ handicap yesterday , Big dogs heading for the ice!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Rick, you just missed us then - me, Ponyboy and Stubby. I was there at opening, we moved to the big lake around 3:30pm (was it), stayed about an hour, then went back to the middle lake.

Jpollman and Byron, we must have seen you guys - we went pretty much straight out from the boat launch. Did you guys see the shanty race? Or was that one of your shanties? It went pretty far in that wind! We talked to one guy with a green shanty, but didn't run into you guys I guess.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah Joe'sCat, that shanty making a B-line for the shore was mine !
I got there and setup about 9:40 or so. Fished until about 2:45 and only got 7 little 7" perch. I decided it was time to try another hole. Scouted around and found another spot about 50 yds away. I pulled my shanty over to it and decided to try to drill a couple holes first and then slide my shanty over top. (help keep the ice out of the shanty). BAD IDEA ! About 1/2 way through the first hole a gust of wind sent my shanty SAILING! Luckily a guy and his wife on the way out stopped it and held it til I could get there. Thank God ! I didn't have to chase it all way to shore. 100 yds. or so was enough for me. I've learned my lesson now. It will be anchored from now on. You know what they say "Live & Learn".
Looking forward to this afternoon. Gonna do some shanty modification first. Good Luck guys, see you out there.

John Pollman
aka Budster


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Hey Rick- Pretty Ironic we missed you. We were pretty apprehensive to leave the middle lake. We left at 2 and were back at 4. I know you don't like the area of the holes, but as you have said your luck has even been running short. So, we drilled a bunch til we found them. They definitely are moving from where we started 1 month ago. Believe it or not we really didn't do too bad. Still brought home our limits, between the 3 of us. 18 crappie and 57 gills, plus 2 perch (1 8"). Of course alot of through backs. Nothing over 7". If you don't get a bite in a hole in the first 1-2 min. it is dried up. Just have to keep punching holes as you noticed that's our technique. Nice with a power auger. Seems to me like they are heading toward the park bridge from the last 3-4 times out.
As for Pike, had 1 bite through our tip-up steel leader. Another flag that just stripped the bait. A couple on poles that bit us off, so no luck.
However, can anyone top an 18" Lg mouth 3.3 lbs. That was fun. I have 4 witness's and picture proof. Joe and Stubby can attest to that.
Byron you dawg! Saw only one green shanty. Not you. Stubby caught 1 perch and 1 gill. I had 3 bites as did Joe, but no catches probably small perch. Boy was it cold out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We were the 3 dummies who left the shanty in the truck.

Didn't see Young Steve's streamers either. How did you do on Union?

Hey Rick talked to those guys who you met coming off the ice. It was there first time there. Their auger didn't even work. Their blades were rusted. They were more interested in spearing.

Joe, I can't believe how you were putting me to shame once you got in that hole. I forgot to tell you. Hole and lure rental are $19.95 per hour. Had a blast again. PS. don't tell me how much perch rental is, Hehe. Bummer about the lantern. I was getting alot of bites from 4-6, but had to jump from hole to hole. Only ended up with about 5 keepers. For some reason I was missing them. Probably because my body was frozen from my kidneys up. Next time we go out. I will bring a fillet knife and show you our technique. Or, you are welcome to come on over after were done and clean some up and try Lou's fish fry. He has some great recipes.

I took off work and plan on spending Wed out there. Hopefully, we will have some better weather. Last 3 times have been a bear!!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Hey Budster- Thanks for the entertainment. Wished I had a video camera. Hehehe. What is the water depth over by you? As Joe stated we were in about 19-21 feet. Stubby's depth finder kept fluctuating. He swears the bottom was moving (ha).


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Hey Walley Mike- I noticed your info on the tip-up subject. Do you hide your stinger in the bait or just let it dangle? I have noticed that the suckers I use for LSC aren't as good at Stoney. Shinners and Perch. Matter of fact the Bass came on a 4" perch. Beautiful fish, took a quick picture then let him go.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Hey all:

I will be out there tonight from 4 til dark with my father and we will be on the main lake out from Eastwood Beach. I will have an FSR radio and will have it on channel 5 as well. Will let you know if they are biting. Also let us know as well since this will only be my father's 2nd time ice fishing. I took him last year for the 1st time during the free fishing weekend but he got skunked. Hope to get him into a few nice crappie tonight.

Later,

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Stoney Creek was DEAD today !

Fished 150 yds. off of Eastwood Beach from about 3:00 until 6:30. Only took 3 5-6" crappie. Very few hits. Fished EXACT same spot as yesterday. What a difference a day makes ! Will try later in the week. I'll let you know. Good Luck all.

John Pollman
aka Budster


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Well we were there but the fish sure weren't. Fished from 4-7pm out from the Eastwood Beach. Only got 2 small (5-6") perch. Fished near Byron and Jpollman and they weren't getting anything to speak of either. As Byron said, "I guess you should have been there yesterday." Oh well, it was nice to get out. Did anyone else have any better luck today. Would be interested in hearing about it. I sure hope someone had some luck.

Later,

John


----------



## rick adams (Jan 19, 2001)

Like Charlie Brown say's, " I got a rock." Went out bright and early Sun. It was so windy,I couldn't set up the shanty. Caught 2 perch, put one on tip-up.I was the only idiot out there till the old folks came out.Grannie asked me how I was doing,when I told her she told the old man,"Augh, he no catch , we no catch!" Left by 11. Maybe after work this afternoon!


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Sounds like you guys had fun at Stoney chasing fish and shanty's!! I ventured to Union lake to try for some eyes. fished from 3:00 until 7:30pm. No eye's. My brother lost one on the way up. Caught some small perch (smaller than the pike sucker I had out.) Water is crystal clear. Could see the bottom perfectly in 18' of water. Maybe I'll try the middle lake at Stoney on Sunday. Going to Nepessing Tuesday nite. Fish on!!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Byron,

Are you going tonight? Send me an email at work or call me. I may try to go but not sure. I lost your work email address.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Young Steve- My wife has some relatives on Nepessing (West side). Fished it a few times in the summer, but didn't do squat. I thought I read somewhere that they stocked Muskies. The water was clear and had a real nice bottom. Wish you luck.

So is it official? The winner of the derby was an 18" lg mouth by yours truly.

Will be out there Wednesday, I will post a report.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Ponyboy,

According to the rules posted by rick adams, you had to keep and eat your entry. Bass are out of season, so you can't win with that one. Far as I know, that would make my four 13" plus crappies the winning take. They sure tasted like winners!

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

All the above post on minnows are correct. I keep mine in the garage with a aerator for oxygen and change the water at least every other day. They need clean water. I have 
shiners that I've had for more than a month.

Ponyboy, I won't be going until maybe friday.Let me know if you are out there this weekend.


----------



## rick adams (Jan 19, 2001)

Watch that ice at Spencer Park!!!!
Its spring fed and I've seen it open when Stoney's covered. There are some nice fish in there.It's kinda like Stoney, under fished in the summer,more accessible from the ice.LIke I said, just watch that ice, we lost about 3" off the top yesterday!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

As far as minnows go: Mike is also correct.
I forgot to mention that I leave the bucket in the garage to keep it cold. Also, when changing the water use a de-chlorinator. You can pick it up at any pet shop. Only takes about 1 drop per gallon and it removes the chlorine which will kill the minnows.
One other thing that I do is to keep my minnow bucket full of de-chlorinated water right next to the 5gal bucket. That way when I'm ready to go, I just scoop out the minnows from one to the other. That way there's no drastic temperature change. I've seen minnows die almost instantly going from COLD water in the garage to just cold tap water. I really don't think they handle drastic temp changes well. I know we all have our little tricks. These are just some of mine. Don't think I'll be heading out today with the temp and wind the way they are. Probably wait til Thurs. or Fri., supposed to be nicer then. Good luck guys and "STAY ON TOP" !

[This message has been edited by jpollman (edited 02-21-2001).]


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Fished Stoney 8:30-2:00 with Stubby. Limited out on gills 6". No crappies.

6 Flags: one 16" lg mouth
one 17" lg mouth
one 21.5" pike
one snag
one faulty tip-up (reel jammed)
one took the hole reel off. That's what I get for never doing general maintenance on them.
Stubby had 2 break offs on poles too.

Weather was tolerable. Better than Saturday.

Thanks for the minnow tips. You have given me some good ideas.

Walleye Mike- I am anxiuos to see that toy. We marked alot of suspended fish at 2 levels. 6-7ft down, 9 ft and on the bottom 12ft. It would be nice to see what some of these fish are.

That leads me to the next story: However, I will let Rick tell it


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Walleye Mike- Forgot to tell you that the water clarity is getting better. I had a small minnow on with a white russian hook and I could see it down about 6ft. If I laid down looking through the hole. Your system should work really nice in there now.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Ponyboy were you on the middle lake? I fished from 5pm til 7pm with only one bite on the main lake. Tried to left of the boat launch about 50 yards out. Pretty cold but tolerable. Ice is forming quick. Had to skim the holes every 5 minutes. Lots of expanding ice out there to wake you up when the fish aren't biting. Had one crack go right under my bucket. Ice is still 12" or so and solid.

John


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

John- we were on the middle lake. Pretty much in the middle of the lake between the 2 bridges. Maybe ~100yds off shore.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I know what you mean John.

I was out @ Stoney ALL DAY Saturday. Man, the ice was talking ! It can be a little disconcerting. If it hadn't been for the cold weather and I knew the thickness of the ice, I'd have been out of there quick. I could hear the cracking REAL CLOSE to my shanty. It wakes you up when things get dull. I might try to hit it tomorrow. If not, Saturday for sure. Take care and good luck all. "Let's all be safe out there !"

John Pollman
aka Budster


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 13, 2001)

Budster- were you out there at around 3:30? After talking to Rick for awhile we drove around the lake. There was only one lonesome soul out on the big lake at the time. Looks like he was off eastwood beach and no shanty?


----------



## rick adams (Jan 19, 2001)

What an afternoon! After watching Ponyboy pull that bass out the pressure was on. Took their holes and started pulling out fish. Hooked a monster,this thing was huge!Got it to the hole and it took off,pushing close to 3'but couldn't tell what it was.After a good battle it came back and just as it's head filled the hole,I noticed the lips!!Carp!!
I started laughing so hard the hook popped out of its lipsand the fish got stuck in the hole! It's front fins stuck out so it couldn't go back in and it just kept tring to swim out.Finally it tucked it's fins in and went back down.This fish was stuck in an 8" hole!!! This was the best fish of the season! So Far...

I think I know what those suspended fish are you spotted on Stubby's fishfinder!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ponyboy,
That wasn't me yesterday. I was out Saturday & Sunday. I've got a shanty though, I only fish without one when the weather's REAL NICE ! I like to be comfortable while I'm fishing. In fact, I just bought a green Eskimo shanty like Byrons. It's got a clear plastic pouch on it to display licenses. Think I'll make a sign and put it in there to identify myself to other list members. I've met a couple of you and would like to meet more. If you see me out there, stop by and chat. I might make it out there today or tomorrow. This weekend for sure. By the way, if anyone out there is looking for a nice shanty, I have an extra ! Let me know. Thanks and good luck out there guys.
"Let's all be safe out there !"

John Pollman
aka Budster


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Hey Ponyboy,
How deep were you fishing your tip-ups? How deep was the water? What was the bait? Walleye Minnows? Trying to get more action on the tip-up. I only caught two fish this year on it. one 24" pike at stoney and one 17" large mouth at nepessing. It's pretty neat when that flag goes up and something pulling back. Fish on!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2001)

Heard there is a Pet Store on 23 mile and Van **** somewhere and they sell live bait there. Will check it out this week.


> Originally posted by Peddlerjac:
> *anyone know where any bait shops can be found near Stony Creek Metro park?
> Thanks*


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just called that pet store. It is:

Kee's Aquarium & Pet Center
(810) 739-9140

It is on the SE corner of VanDyke & 23 mile in the Kroger shopping center. On the south end of the center I think.

The woman there said they have nightcrawlers and "rosies" not regular minnows. Have never heard of a "rosie" but maybe they'd work. Might be worth a shot. It's a lot closer to the park than Lake Orion that's for sure. Good luck out there. Let's stay safe !

John Pollman
aka Budster

By the way, anyone out there ever heard of "rosies" ?

[This message has been edited by jpollman (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

John, "Rosies" look almost like gold fish but with a red tint to them. They're about the size of minnows but a little fatter. I used them for the first time last week at Union lake. The small perch we were catching didn't have a preference between rosies or regular minnows. I'm sure with the red color to them they might be better on some days. They also seem to live a little longer than regular minnows. The regular minnow's were dying and the rosies were still swiming strong. They're like a hybred. A cross between a minnow and a gold fish. That's just my personal perception. I'm sure someone else out there knows. Fish on!!


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Had technical diffeculties (double post). Replaced with this message. 

Is the shore ice safe at the middle lake? Have you caught anything besides gills there? 
Good luck this weekend. Might go out sunday afternoon. If I make it, I'll have the 
flagstick with orange streamers flying.

Fish on!!

[This message has been edited by Young Steve (edited 02-22-2001).]

[This message has been edited by Young Steve (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## Stubby (Feb 15, 2001)

Rick, Those "big" "fat" "rubber lips" that wanted to kiss you so bad after we left, is a really good fish to eat during winter time. You can smoke them or bake them. They ship alot to New York. If you bake them you have to take out that mud vein and then they are like eating chicken. Have to go now someone wants to buy a bridge. Stubby.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Steve,

I'm gonna start a new thread for Stony Creek. This one's getting pretty long. Can you lock this one up and leave it for all to read?

Thanks a lot,
Byron


----------



## IT Pimp 2000 (Feb 19, 2001)

The Rosies you are speaking of may be illegal for fishing. I know that goldfish are definatly not legal. They end up taking over the lake, and killing the natural fish. May want to check before you use em. Tight lines !!!

Dan


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ITPIMP,
Thanks for the info. I WON'T be using them.
Had never heard of them and someone else was saying they are a kind of cross between goldfish & minnows. I'll just make my usual run to Lake Orion for my minnows. Thanks again.

Budster


----------

